# I had no idea :)



## Nick (2/9/15)

So, day 12 i think of vaping, got the gear and some juice, but not happy with the two flavours i have, Rocket sheep 6mg nic , too much like sweets/bananas/custard/ i think? and a harshish throat hit, Tobac #1 from twisp 18mg nic, way too harsh, bitter and feels like i am about to cough up what’s left of my lungs.. i ask on the forum for advice and someone says go to the chemist and buy some VG and mix a bit in with one of the juices then try it...... now being completely new at this and not having a bloody clue, being like my children who never listen to the adage "daddy knows best" and now thinking i am a chemist i completely ignore the sound and logical advise from the forum, and proceed to mix the following.. measuring it all just in case I find the holy grail of vaping..
100ml VG
30ML Rocket sheep
25ml Tobacco # 1 from twisp
Now let’s be honest I have not found the holy grail of vaping juice and I am no chemist but serendipity is a wonderful thing, I am now in vaping heaven, vaping at 25w with half air vale open taking bit hits and getting my nic fix, smooth hits with a hint of sweetness, which I still think is banana/could be custard,have no clue, but when you go from vaping something thinking I am not sure if this vaping thing is going to work for me, to finding juice that’s smooth and you enjoy just keeps you on track and off the Cigs..
*please note, my patent number is pending on this product*….

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Alex (2/9/15)

Nick said:


> So, day 12 i think of vaping, got the gear and some juice, but not happy with the two flavours i have, Rocket sheep 6mg nic , too much like sweets/bananas/custard/ i think? and a harshish throat hit, Tobac #1 from twisp 18mg nic, way too harsh, bitter and feels like i am about to cough up what’s left of my lungs.. i ask on the forum for advice and someone says go to the chemist and buy some VG and mix a bit in with one of the juices then try it...... now being completely new at this and not having a bloody clue, being like my children who never listen to the adage "daddy knows best" and now thinking i am a chemist i completely ignore the sound and logical advise from the forum, and proceed to mix the following.. measuring it all just in case I find the holy grail of vaping..
> 100ml VG
> 30ML Rocket sheep
> 25ml Tobacco # 1 from twisp
> ...



That was an awesome read @Nick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZK1 (2/9/15)

What does the VG at the chemist go for?

I'm so poor these days, that I'm thinking of "Watering it down" if it is cheaper. ha ha ha


----------



## Nick (2/9/15)

R18 bucks, 100ml


----------



## ZK1 (2/9/15)

Bargain! Think I will water a bottle down a bit and see....


----------



## Nick (2/9/15)

As indicated in my post .. I have no idea what I am doing.. I tried it and it came off.. you might be poorer if you try and it does not work.. I was prepared to throw it all away if it did not work..


----------



## th1rte3n (2/9/15)

Quick question. Does the VG affect the flavor in anyway, dilute it or otherwise? Or does it just lower the nic level?


----------



## Nick (2/9/15)

I can only say about my 1 experience so best check with the oracles. . It has muted the nicotine level or the harshness of the throat hit and definitely muted the flavour of the rocket sheep ..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## th1rte3n (2/9/15)

Cool will do, thanks


----------



## shabbar (2/9/15)

in my experience i would say water down your juice in small batches , 10ml juice and a start of 2.5ml vg.

remember vg mutes flavor a lot but creates clouds and smoothness.

if you have a bottle of flavor you wish to water down i would suggest getting the same flavor in 0mg so you do not compromise flavor

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (2/9/15)

The best discoveries were made by accident

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Nick (2/9/15)

That's what my wife said about me ...... oh, no, sorry,hang on just checked she said i was an accident she wished she hadn't discovered.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## SHiBBY (2/9/15)

Grab a 30ml bottle of super "Intense" flavour juice (hint-hint) and add it to 100ml pure VG, stir enjoy. I've seen it. I've tasted it. It's magic!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (2/9/15)

SHiBBY said:


> Grab a 30ml bottle of super "Intense" flavour juice (hint-hint) and add it to 100ml pure VG, stir enjoy. I've seen it. I've tasted it. It's magic!



isn't that ratio too much ?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BuzzGlo (2/9/15)

been watering some of my old juices with a 3mg 70Vg/30pg blank concentrate. I find custard that steeped for too long needs this...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (2/9/15)

Nick said:


> So, day 12 i think of vaping, got the gear and some juice, but not happy with the two flavours i have, Rocket sheep 6mg nic , too much like sweets/bananas/custard/ i think? and a harshish throat hit, Tobac #1 from twisp 18mg nic, way too harsh, bitter and feels like i am about to cough up what’s left of my lungs.. i ask on the forum for advice and someone says go to the chemist and buy some VG and mix a bit in with one of the juices then try it...... now being completely new at this and not having a bloody clue, being like my children who never listen to the adage "daddy knows best" and now thinking i am a chemist i completely ignore the sound and logical advise from the forum, and proceed to mix the following.. measuring it all just in case I find the holy grail of vaping..
> 100ml VG
> 30ML Rocket sheep
> 25ml Tobacco # 1 from twisp
> ...


I think your nic. content(18%) might have been too high, but that's been cured.You never know what you'll stumble on to. Just another step on the vape trail.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (2/9/15)

We had some VG sitting in the cupboard and I figured I'd try it. Must say it does mute it a bit but made for a nice smooth vape. I really don't bother for clouds but the flavour is still relatively good and I just added another day to my tank  Payday still very far

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SHiBBY (2/9/15)

shabbar said:


> isn't that ratio too much ?



With regular juices, definitely, but VapeMob's Intense range REALLY packs the flavour. I've tried their mango diluted to 100ml, which would probably mean 30ml juice and 70ml VG, but it definitely works


----------



## ZK1 (4/9/15)

Ive been to Clicks and Dischem and no one knows what Vegetable Glycerol is....

SO where do I find it?


----------



## Rowan Francis (4/9/15)

at clicks or dischem , its called vegetable glycerine


----------



## BhavZ (4/9/15)

Go to the isle where dutch medicines are stored, the VG will be there as well


----------



## SHiBBY (4/9/15)

At Clicks it will be on that aisle with all the little generic green labels with stuff like Potassium Nitrate and Sulfur and stuff.

PS: Here's a fun fact! Instant cold packs, sold in this same aisle, consists of plastic bag containing only two components: a little bag of water, and about half a cup of prilled Ammonium Nitrate. Upon popping the internal bag the water will mix with the AN and undergo an exothermic reaction that cools down rapidly, hence it's popularity and effectiveness. As it happens, that's also the stuff that puts the AN- in ANFO.

Moral of the story: In case of apocalyptic event, take cover at your closest Clicks/Dischem!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BuzzGlo (4/9/15)

if all else fails ask for dolly varden glycerine

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## acorn (4/9/15)

ZK1 said:


> Ive been to Clicks and Dischem and no one knows what Vegetable Glycerol is....
> 
> SO where do I find it?


----------



## ZK1 (4/9/15)

Ok cool thanks guys, I think the "Glycerol" part confused them.


----------



## shabbar (4/9/15)

dolly varden / clere glycerin


----------



## Alex (4/9/15)

At most pharmacies, just ask for "BP Glycerin". The BP stands for British pharmaceutical


----------



## Ashley A (4/9/15)

Nick said:


> R18 bucks, 100ml


 For 100ml? I bought 3 at Makro a few months ago for R7.50 each (worked out cheaper than buying a 250ml bottle)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MunG (5/9/15)

Guys,

Can you get PG like this ? From a makro \ Clicks etc ?


----------



## Ashley A (5/9/15)

You'll have to do a special order at Dischem for it. Only 1 of 5 Dischem's knew what I was talking about and that was in Greenstone. Have to order 500ml as well at quite a price. I rather pay R30 for 250ml at Sky Blue.


----------



## BuzzGlo (5/9/15)

paid R30 for 100 ml of pg in my early days by special order.


----------



## DoubleD (5/9/15)

I special ordered PG, pharmacist said she can only get a 2.5L 
I took it anyway, I paid between R300-365, cant remember right now.


----------



## ZK1 (8/9/15)

I will try and ask for Dolly Varden or the Clere Glycerin.

What would you normally use those two products for.

As it seemed they looked at me if I was a druggie telling them I want to use it in an E-cig.


----------



## Nick (8/9/15)

In the kitchen it's used to make fondant icing. ..

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glycerol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn (8/9/15)

ZK1 said:


> I will try and ask for Dolly Varden or the Clere Glycerin.
> 
> What would you normally use those two products for.
> 
> As it seemed they looked at me if I was a druggie telling them I want to use it in an E-cig.


 

Both are vegetable glycerine ( you can use any make as long as it is BP grade ( British Pharmaceutical)
_ *edit - Mostly used for skin care by the masses, dont tell them you're going to vape it , they will not understand. I usually buy straight from the shelves at Checkers/ Shoprite._
For further information see:
*http://www.ecigssa.co.za/infographic-on-e-liquid.t14597/ *
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-your-first-time.t7324/


----------



## ZK1 (8/9/15)

he he he, yea that's the look I got.

Thanks again. But If I get another brand, and i'm not sure, I will post a pic here to be sure before I mix it with anything.


----------



## Ashley A (8/9/15)

I got an enquiry on "what else I mix" when asking for PG with a basket full of various size syringes, latex gloves, stevia (sweetener powder), needles, VG, & a few travel bottles.

The assistant was quite insistent that I was mixing "other stuff". I had had to break out my REO and take a few toots in the store to show her what I was mixing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZK1 (8/9/15)

HA HA HA HA

Like my one mate that bought an outfit for a bachelor.

He got a very bad look when he put a balaclava and a pink G-sting on the table.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ZK1 (8/9/15)

Just before I vape up.

Is this the stuff?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn (8/9/15)

ZK1 said:


> Just before I vape up.
> 
> Is this the stuff?


 
Yip, you're safe 
as long as it states BP

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZK1 (8/9/15)

Awesome!

It was R15.00 for 50ml.

I think I'm going to buy 18mg juice and water it down to save a bit of money.


----------



## acorn (8/9/15)

ZK1 said:


> Awesome!
> 
> It was R15.00 for 50ml.
> 
> I think I'm going to buy 18mg juice and water it down to save a bit of money.


 
Expensive, Dolly Varden BP at 100ml at Checkers for below R10,00 and you will save more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZK1 (8/9/15)

I looked at our local Checkers, but couldn't find any.


----------



## ET (8/9/15)

Please make sure to only buy BP or USP grade glycerine. Not that litre bucket of catering grade glycerine from the cake supply store

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ZK1 (8/9/15)

Will do thanks!


----------



## kev mac (8/9/15)

ZK1 said:


> What does the VG at the chemist go for?
> 
> I'm so poor these days, that I'm thinking of "Watering it down" if it is cheaper. ha ha ha


@ZK1 you might try EBay,I get mine there at a good price w/ free shipping.


----------

